# nómina



## Carisma

Gente:

¿Cómo digo en portugues nómina? Encontré, aquí, hoja de pago... ¿sería esto?

el texto:

"...las horas trabajadas y las nóminas de empleo crecerán..."

¡gracias!


----------



## Carisma

¿Cómo digo esto en portugués?

sobre reagido...? Va junto, separado, alguien me ajuda?

Gracias.-


----------



## Mangato

Nómina en cuanto a documento es *folha de pagamento*. Pero nómina tiene tambíen en español otros significados
- Plantilla de personal
- Lista de empleados 

En el contexto que nos proporcionas creo que nóminas se refiere a plantillas en portugués planilhas
*Mi intento*
"...las horas trabajadas y las nóminas de empleo crecerán..."
...as horas trabalhadas e as planilhas de emprego vão aumentar


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

*Folha de Pagamento*

*Iben Xavier*


----------



## Carisma

¡¡Muchas gracias!! por las respuestas.

Abrazo.


Caro.-


----------



## vf2000

Se for um comprovante de salário, o nome é "contra-cheque" e "pro-labore" para os autônomos.
AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> Gente:
> 
> ¿Cómo digo en portugues nómina? Encontré, aquí, hoja de pago... ¿sería esto?
> 
> el texto:
> 
> "...las horas trabajadas y las nóminas de empleo crecerán..."
> 
> ¡gracias!


Mi interpretación depende del resto de la frase o contexto donde ella está metida. Tanto puedo interpretar que "*as horas trabalhadas e o número de empregos/empregados crescerão*" como "*as horas trabalhadas e o valor dos salários/da folha de pagamento crescerão*".


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mi interpretación depende del resto de la frase o contexto donde ella está metida. Tanto puedo interpretar que "*as horas trabalhadas e o número de empregos/empregados crescerão*" como "*as horas trabalhadas e o valor dos salários/da folha de pagamento crescerão*".





Concordo, nómina também tem o significado de importe total dos salários mensais


----------



## ARARA

Também existe a expressão "ordenado", por exemplo:
 
"Muita coisa mudaria se o limite fosse 10 vezes *o ordenado* minimo"
 
Bom dia


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ARARA said:


> Também existe a expressão "ordenado", por exemplo:
> 
> "Muita coisa mudaria se o limite fosse 10 vezes o* salário* minimo"
> 
> Bom dia


No caso do Brasil...


----------



## Bula

vf2000 said:


> Se for um comprovante de salário, o nome é "contra-cheque" e "pro-labore" para os autônomos.
> AXÉ


 
No Brasil também utilizamos a palavra hollerith.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bula said:


> No Brasil também utilizamos a palavra hollerith.


Não no Rio. Aqui é "contra-cheque".


----------



## vf2000

Bula said:


> No Brasil também utilizamos a palavra hollerith.


Também nunca ouvi essa.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Também nunca ouvi essa.


"holerite" é usado em S. Paulo principalmente, e seu nome deriva de uma máquina usada tempos atrás para fazer os demonstrativos de pagamento. Se alguém tiver curiosidade em saber a origem da palavra, pode clicar aqui: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/When_did_herman_hollerit_invented_the_tabulating_machine


----------

